# The safest anesthesia?



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello all,
My 7 month still has one baby tooth left and it just won't come out. His vet highly suggested that he needs to extract it soon. In order to do that, he says he needs to put him under anesthesia. I am skeptical about anesthesia and I'm wondering if any of you guys had your Vizslas under? If so, what was the name your vet used? 
My puppy's breeder highly emphasized that Vizslas are very sensitive to anesthesia and that the safest for them to use is Alfazalone with Midazolam with the Isoflurane Gas. My vet said they do not carry those and he plans to use ketamine and midazolam/diazepam with a pre-anesthetic sedative of buprenorphine and atropine. 

If any of you guys are familiar with those names and if you know of any cons or side effects, please let me know!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would hold off on pulling that tooth.
Get him some bully sticks, and beef kneecaps. Anything that requires heavy chewing. Even tugging games helps loosen them.
I've had baby teeth want to hold on in 3 vizsla pups. None of them had to be pulled.
I understand doing it, if by 8-9 months the tooth is still there. I just think its a little early.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will have to look at what else was used, but do know both vets used Propofol..


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

texasred said:


> I will have to look at what else was used, but do know both vets used Propofol..


 Thank you texasred. If I don’t have it extracted and I wait a few more months, what would happen if the baby tooth is still there? Will it get infected/cause pain?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You just want to make sure food does not stay trapped between the baby tooth, and the permanent teeth. 
Trapped food can lead to decay. And the decay of one tooth, can lead to decay in another tooth touching that decaying tooth. 
I wouldn't wait a few months, as you want the permanent teeth to move into place. But if its not changing the alignment of the permanent teeth, giving it another 6 weeks to work it free, is not going to hurt anything.

Did you vet mention if he was going to do a light sedation, or a heavier sedation to remove the tooth? Only asking , because I'm wondering just how deep the roots go on a puppy tooth. Plus has any of the root already dissolved, or not. I would be tempted to have it xrayed to see. If it could be done without sedation. A added cost, but would give you a better idea on if it would need to be pulled, or if it would work free with chewing.

June's last 2 sedations were lighter, she was up/ alert and ready to come home right afterward, or within a hour.
For for other surgeries, its a heavier sedation . Vets have to monitor them for longer. 

Lucy's last 3 surgeries, a anesthesiologist was who administered the drugs, and monitored all vitals during the surgery and recovery. She was in a fragile state, and its not the norm for all surgeries.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

texasred said:


> I would hold off on pulling that tooth.
> Get him some bully sticks, and beef kneecaps. Anything that requires heavy chewing. Even tugging games helps loosen them.
> I've had baby teeth want to hold on in 3 vizsla pups. None of them had to be pulled.
> I understand doing it, if by 8-9 months the tooth is still there. I just think its a little early.



Hi! I just want to let you know that the baby tooth FINALLY came out on its own! Whew!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We have one more for Miksa left too, hopefully loosing it soon. i brush his teeth daily but it is hard to remove food from in between, especially for a wiggly puppy.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Gabica said:


> We have one more for Miksa left too, hopefully loosing it soon. i brush his teeth daily but it is hard to remove food from in between, especially for a wiggly puppy.


How old is he? I know how you feel! I would brush around his baby tooth area more often than other areas in hopes that it would be wiggly, but it seemed to be so intact. Then finally on Thanksgiving last week, it came out while I was brushing it!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

he turned 6 months yesterday, and this is the last baby tooth, one of the fangs. had the same challenge with Bende and managed to loose it without any damage around 6 months, and he has beautiful pearl whites and perfect scissor bites even today. hope the same for Miksa, luckily they both love the brushing.


----------

